# Weather in France



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

If the weather is poor on the Mosel it is no better/worse in France.
Returned to the UK after 4 weeks in France.
Started 24th April and shortened our trip and arrived home this morning. The Saoane, Rhone and Durance are all in flood and sites without hard standings are turning vehicles away.
For what its worth... for those going south the old Municipal site at Chalon en Champagne has 40 MH hard standings and everyone was occupied on Tuesday night. It of course rained all night.
On the bright side...of which there was not a lot....we enjoyed our stay at Volonne and stayed for 14 nights as we reasoned that it was just as wet elsewhere and subsequently our reasoning was confirmed.
Will add the various sites and Aires in due course.
Finally look at le Meteo on Google for the next few days
Enjoy

Ron :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It has rained here on and off for 10 days and is forecast to continue like that for the next 10, but no floods, no rivers above normal levels.

Our grass is growing fast but the soil is dry - no mudbaths here. We are on clay and that shows excess water as ponds everywhere, but none evident.

Not hot, only 17C today, but gradually improving and the meteo only says "rare averses" for tomorrow, and a mix of "soleil et averse" for the next week.

We have not had and have no forecast for the electrical storm that we had last weekend - and even then the amount of rain was small.

So if you are going to France, head South but don't expect a heatwave (yet), but last year the similar pattern changed suddenly at the end of the UK School's half-term - next week.......

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/470370

but if you look at the "Carte de vigilance" i.e. where weather warnings are in existence for today the situation for large parts of France is not brilliant........ (but not for this location  )

http://france.meteofrance.com/vigilance/Accueil

Always happy to give advice from our location - it is certainly better than the UK as we have not had snow for months around here.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Such a shame for you and many others that were hoping for some early summer sunshine.

Still I bet the Kayaking will be good on the Ardeche right now!  

Just had a look at Meteo and it looks horrific until at least after the weekend and then only half decent for a day or two in the south.

Roads closed due to snow up in Scotland today!

no plans to go away yet but if we dont see some summer weather this year I fear I will implode! 8O Looks like July and August, south of France for us!


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

We are at Seraucourt le Grand, just south of St Quentin in Picardy. 
Rain and hailstorm today, but intermittent with clearer skies. Coldish, but not too bad. Heading south tomorrow although forecast is rain.

If you need sunshine, France ( except far south) seems the wrong place.....but hey, it must improve soon!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pal of mine sent me a text from Calais this morning as he got off the ferry (0730) 

It was snowing and SETTLING


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Pal of mine sent me a text from Calais this morning as he got off the ferry (0730)
> 
> It was snowing and SETTLING


Can I gloat just a little bit? I have to work this weekend and won't be able to go anywhere...funnily enough the forecast for us is 18oC and sunny (typical!!) :wink:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have at last found some sun the last couple of days near Saint Tropez but quite a strong northerly wind that doesn't bode well. After the first two weeks heading south in rain with fresh snow on the peaks I think we will stay around here but find some Aires. The ACSI €16 site we are at is quite full. It would be €29.50 normal price so we have treated ourselves to three days internet for €14. Nothing free picked up with my booster aerial.

Steve


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Last 3 days in the Dordogne haven't been bad but were near to Sarlat now and starting raining again.....we were in Bergerac 3 days ago and the site we were on by river was boggy and muddy,we parked on the roadway rather than the pitch it was so bad.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have at last found some sun the last couple of days near Saint Tropez but quite a strong northerly wind that doesn't bode well. After the first two weeks heading south in rain with fresh snow on the peaks I think we will stay around here but find some Aires. The ACSI €16 site we are at is quite full. It would be €29.50 normal price so we have treated ourselves to three days internet for €14. Nothing free picked up with my booster aerial.
> 
> Steve


I would avoid this one if I were you http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-111367-days0-orderasc-0.html

Unless its different off season. Mid summer when we went it was full of "undesirables". May be ok this time of year.

The one at Rametuelle I think is the cheapest out of the two down that way. I think we stayed there in 2009. It was ok. Beach bar prices were very expensive though but it is St Tropez!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> I would avoid this one if I were you http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-111367-days0-orderasc-0.html
> 
> Unless its different off season. Mid summer when we went it was full of "undesirables". May be ok this time of year.
> 
> The one at Rametuelle I think is the cheapest out of the two down that way. I think we stayed there in 2009. It was ok. Beach bar prices were very expensive though but it is St Tropez!


Barry
I guess you mean the one at Bonne Terrasse on Pampelonne Beach, it is usually the cheapest one as its a municipal and we have never had any problems there, bread van every morning and spar shop withing walking distance. 
If you want somewhere to eat and drink on the beach then its worth the walk to the Zanzibar restaurant near Kon Tiki, reasonably priced good food and lovely people.
If you fancy a move then the Aire at Saint Maxime is quite handy and cheap and the one outside Port Grimaud is free. 
Both have a bit of road noise but feel safe and you can walk to plenty of places and the buses are handy.
If you head up and inland past Grimaud (about 14km) to La Garde Freinet you can park on the bus parking area for free and its a great village with lots of walking and cheaper food and drinks although I am biased as we have a house there.
The weather there is showing no cloud, low to mid 20's and no rain for the next 10 days.

Hope you enjoy the sun.

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JP said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I would avoid this one if I were you http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-111367-days0-orderasc-0.html
> ...


This wast a municapal. A private Aire. Bit of a dump. We never figured what the place was behind it though.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Barry

Yes the one you didn't like is private and like you said it seemed full of permanent residents when we called.
There is another private one on Pampelonne beach which is ok but the spaces are fenced and very tight.
The best in my opinion is Bonne Terrasse (Ramatuelle) and even though the rules say 48hr maximum stay it doesn't seem to be enforced even in high season.

James


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*Beziers*

Blowing a gale cloud and short sunny spells, more like November!


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

The Aire at Port Grimaud has been reinstated (there today) and costs 12euro for 24 hrs. We decided to pay 16 euro in the ACSI Campsite instead.
Coming through Ste Maxime today the central Aire looked fairly full and according to the Aires book it costs 16 euro a night.
Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im fitting a Solar panel tomorrow (Weather permitting). Im beginning to wonder if there is any point!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> Im fitting a Solar panel tomorrow (Weather permitting). Im beginning to wonder if there is any point!


I'm working on developing a mini hydro-electric plant to install on mh roofs.

:lol:

Weather forecast here is at last showing unbroken sun and rising temps from Sunday on.

Alan


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

We were considering a trip down to the South in a couple of weeks time. We had terrible weather in June once before so we don't fancy all that expense only to get English weather!

It's nice to get weather reports from the various 'correspondants' dotted all over France. Hopefully we will get some more cheery news soon. 8)


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*Beziers weather*

Colder to day and the wind is so strong! Restaurants complaining nobody eating out too cold !!

It was warmer in Jan/Feb


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We have been here in the Carmargue for 10 days now & yes it is windy but other than the storm last Friday we have had beautiful sunshine. Kev is outside now laid out on the sun bed, I am giving my skin a rest today as I tend to burn!
Regards
Sylke


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*Beziers*

No chance of that here ! Sun out now but the wind is howling .


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Beziers*



kaori said:


> No chance of that here ! Sun out now but the wind is howling .


Where in France are you kaori? 
Regards
Sylke


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*Beziers*

5 km from Beziers lived here 12 yrs


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Beziers*



kaori said:


> 5 km from Beziers lived here 12 yrs


Thank you we were going down that way after leaving here.  
Regards
Sylke


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

15 degrees but feels more like 10, cloudy and showery in the Minervois between Carcassonne and Narbonne. Slightly better forecast on Meteo for Sunday and Monday (if you believe what Meteo says!).

Sylke - as we travel around from here the weather is almost always better to the east of us than the west and Narbonne is generally better than Carcassonne when the weather is changeable as it is now so maybe you should be staying put or not coming too far west. 

Brian


----------

